# Wonderful Uncle Baa Baa



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a black wool sheep named Baa Baa. He has become the best baby sitter ever. For the past 3 years he has taken it upon himself to watch over each years kids. I have never heard of a sheep doing this before. He has "raised" and played tag with Valentine and Clementine then Val's girl Fancy last year and know Val and Clem's 5 kids this year. He is so sweet and gentle with them hence the nickname "Uncle" Baa Baa. 
Anyone heard or had a sheep babysit goat kids before? Moose just pushes them out of his way but Baa Baa truly loves to teach and play tag. 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Baa Baa...is a neat animal to have...so unique...and a keeper... :wink: :thumb:


----------

